# cupcakes



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know any good halloween recipes?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Look in Martha Stewarts 2-sided magazine ("Good" on one side, "bad" on the other). She has a whole page full of cupcake ideas. Anyone know the name of that book?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lemme tell ya what I saw that was pretty sweet. In the movie 'Knocked Up', there's a scene taking place at a kids birthday party and the guy is holding a cake. On it he had some cupcakes and upside down ice cream cones that made it look like a castle. Thought it was pretty sweet.

Could make it into a haunted house if you had the time and creativity.


Otherwise, no.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Found a few items on sites, did a search for Halloween cupcakes.

Creepy Cupcakes
Hairy Daddy Longlegs Cupcakes
A Variety of cupcakes

There's a lot more you can find searching.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

That last site had some neat stuff.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

If you don't do cupcakes you can always do Pudding Graves. Its where you put chocalote pudding in cupckes but put gummys and stuff in the middle. You can also by tiny fake hands and tomb stones ( check craft stores) so you could make it look like somethings raising from the grave.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's some at familyfun.com

Brain cupcakes
Creepy Cupcakes
Daddy Longlegs cupcakes
Mini Monster cupcakes
Scrumptious Skeletons
Sweet Monster cupcakes
Sweet Skull cupcakes
Vampire cupcakes

Hope this helps.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

heres some my wife uses http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW! Childofthenight, I checked out that site and have to say the Witch finger cookies look so real and tasty. Does or has your wife made them? WOW!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

yep, she makes them every year only she tweeked the recipe a bit and puts (blood) around the fingernails. all our guests love them.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds yummy.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Halloween+Party+Goods/All/?od=StatusID

There is a skull shaped cupcake pan (among other cool stuff) listed on the above website.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going to try these this year:
http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/Halloween_Food/photos/view/407e?b=71
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Halloween_Food/message/407
I don't think mine will look that good!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

tallula, those links are asking for a password.

Anyone know where to get black cupcake cups?


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry about the links here is another site with the recipe and a pic in my photobucket:
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/cupcakes/
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/232940


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

There is one in the Martha Stewart Holiday magazine that I think looks relatively easy (compared to some of the others that seem very time consuming to decorate). It looks similar to the green monster in this picture but it's a skull.









You'd use white icing and then make one eye with a black M&M, the other eye with a rollo, and then use 3 or 4 black licorice candies (like Good n Plentys) for the teeth. My scanner is not hooked up or I would just scan the picture for you...sorry!


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

I've not made them yet, but we used to have lot of vampire-themed parties, and I wanted to make white cupcakes with two puncture marks in them, like they've been bitten!


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

halloweenking said:


> WOW! Childofthenight, I checked out that site and have to say the Witch finger cookies look so real and tasty. Does or has your wife made them? WOW!


I've tried the witches fingers and they're SO yummy! Course no one wanted to eat them, cause they were creepy - but that was OK .. more for me!  If I remember correctly they taste like spritz cookies at christmas


----------

